
A word, phrase or emoji + STARKPASS = strong passwords - xerxe6
http://starkpass.com/bot/
======
brownievan
Emoji hardly sounds like a good idea. I'd be curious to see whats the
distribution of choice for different emojis. I willing to bet that most of the
emojis will be from the common used set of emojis.

The problem with phrases is that people are lazy to type them. For this
reason, it would be cool to see more projects that allow native authentication
methods on the web, e.g. finger scan.

~~~
xerxe6
try out the service first, your facts will change.

